# 2019 Hyatt Maintenance Fees



## WalnutBaron (Oct 18, 2018)

This serves as an APB for all TUG Hyatt owners: it won't be long before we begin receiving invoices for our 2019 maintenance fees. As the invoices arrive to you, please post here with a summary of your invoice in the following format (below is an example only):

*Hyatt Pinon Pointe               2BR Platinum Season                2,000 points Annual*

Operating Fee                        $1,000
Replacement Reserve                300
HRC Dues                                   150
Property Taxes                           150

Total                                        $1,500

% increase over 2018                  4.6%

Thanks to everyone for participating. Once we begin to get a good string of these, I'll ask TUGBrian to re-post this thread as a sticky.

Thanks!


*ADMIN:  Link to 2017 Maint fee thread (no longer stickied)   *

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2017-hyatt-maintenance-fees.258239/


----------



## DAman (Oct 22, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> This serves as an APB for all TUG Hyatt owners: it won't be long before we begin receiving invoices for our 2019 maintenance fees. As the invoices arrive to you, please post here with a summary of your invoice in the following format (below is an example only):
> 
> *Hyatt Pinon Pointe               2BR Platinum Season                2,000 points Annual*
> 
> ...



This seems very high to me.  

The 2019 Pinon Pointe proposed budget shows fees should be approximately $1115.  

Last year's total was $1076.  

I haven't received my 2019 invoice.

I'm hoping this was your Highlands Inn invoice....


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 22, 2018)

It’s only an example of what format to use in the thread WHEN you get your bill


----------



## DAman (Oct 22, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> It’s only an example of what format to use in the thread WHEN you get your bill



I read it as an example of how to do it....and that he received his bill.

But now it makes sense to me.  Thanks.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 29, 2018)

Is it broken out like this somewhere in the HRC website?  All I see is the total due.

Hyatt Beach House, 2BR Platinum Season 2000pts
Total: $1331.69


----------



## ral (Oct 29, 2018)

*Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch 3BR Diamond Season 2,950 points Annual*

Maintenance Fee $1,055.52
Replacement Reserve 285.48
HRC Dues 153.00
Property Taxes 140.06

Total $1,634.06

% increase over 2018 2.2%


----------



## dms1709 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hyatt Coconut Plantation, 2200 points, 2 bedroom platinum season
Total 1450.00


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 3, 2018)

*Hyatt Pinon Pointe 2BR Platinum Season 2,000 Points Annual*

2019 Maintenance Fee       $  682.83
2019 Reserves                     $  199.13
2019 Property Taxes          $    83.04
2019 Club Dues                  $  153.00

*Total Fees                           $1,118.00*

% Increase over 2018                4.3%


----------



## Kal (Nov 3, 2018)

*Hyatt Sunset Harbor 2BR Diamond Season 2,200 Points Annual*

2019 Maintenance Fee   $1,088
2019 Reserves              $400
2019 Property Taxes      $114
2019 Club Dues             $153

*Total Fees $1,754*
% Increase over 2018 4.0%


----------



## sts1732 (Nov 5, 2018)

PINON POINTE, 2BDR. LOCK OUT, WK.39, UNIT 623, 2000 POINTS
2019 maintenance fees   628.83
2019 reserves                199.13
2019 property tax            83.04
2019 dues                      153.00
Arad                                  5.00
TOTAL                          1,123.00

Fee increases for maint. and reserves(average)$36.68 3.67% per unit. Property tax increase $8.98(13.91%) average per unit.
Another interesting thing I found when reserving for the coming yr. I was charged 199.00 for reservation...…….If it had been there before, never noticed it...….SHAME ON ME......


----------



## bdh (Nov 8, 2018)

HSH/HSH Week 5 (2200 pts)                         
  Property Taxes                    113.83
  Maintenance Fees             1,082.85
  Reserves                            400.08
  HRC Dues                           153.00
TOTAL                               1,749.76

HBH/HYB Week 43 (1880 pts)
  Property Taxes                      32.07
  Maintenance Fees                777.81
  Reserves                             368.81
  HRC Dues                           153.00
TOTAL                               1,331.69


----------



## ocjohn (Nov 14, 2018)

HSL Hyatt High Sierra Lodge - 2019
Week 34 (2000 points)

Property Taxes 80.36
Maintenance Fees 860.73
Reserves 362.39
Club Dues 153.00
ARDA  5.00
TOTAL 1461.48


----------



## bdh (Nov 14, 2018)

*Coconut Plantation (2200 points)*

2019 Maintenance Fee 958.44
2019 Reserves 259.10
2019 Property Taxes 74.81
2019 Club Dues 153.00

*Total 1445.00*


*Main Street Station week 51 + 10 floating days (3440 points)*

2019 Maintenance Fee 2068.44
2019 Reserves 743.51
2019 Property Taxes 139.52
2019 Club Dues 300.00

*Total 3251.47*


----------



## ocjohn (Dec 13, 2018)

I've gotten two numbers that have shown up on clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com - but they don't include any detail and I haven't gotten anything in the US mail?  for for what it's worth

HKB  (Ka'anapali, 2 BR mid level, 1 week, 2200 points), total dues $2,736.01 (incl $5 voluntary contribution)

HYI (Carmel Highlands Inn, 1 BR 2 story townhouse, 1 week, 2000 points) $1,869.52


----------



## Remy (Dec 31, 2018)

*Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch 2BR Diamond Season 2,200 points Annual*

Operating Fee: $764.43
Replacement Reserve: $206.17
Property Taxes: $140.06
HRC Dues: $153.00

*Total $1263.66*


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 1, 2019)

*Hyatt Highlands Inn Carmel 1BR Platinum Season 2,000 Points Annual*

2019 Maintenance Fee $1,240.37
2019 Reserves $ 197.12
2019 Property Taxes $ 226.58
2019 Club Dues $ 153.00
2019 CA Tax Surcharge $ 22.28

*Total Fees $1,839.35*

% Increase over 2018 2.9%


----------



## whathowmuch (Jan 4, 2019)

*Hyatt Highlands Inn Carmel 1BR Diamond Season 2,200 Points Annual*

2019 Maintenance Fee $1,240.37
2019 Reserves $ 197.12
2019 Property Taxes $ 248.14
2019 Club Dues $ 153.00
2019 CA Tax Surcharge $ 22.28

*Total Fees $1,860.91

My 2018 Total was $1786.44
% Increase over 2018:  ~4.17%*


----------



## PerryKing (Jan 11, 2019)

bdh said:


> *Coconut Plantation (2200 points)*
> 
> 2019 Maintenance Fee 958.44
> 2019 Reserves 259.10
> ...



*RE: Hyatt Maun Street Station - Breckenridge CO: You need to designate the size of your unit.  I would guess that yours  is for a two bedroom unit,  since the 3 bedroom units for 2019 are now $4732 and Studios are $1776.*


----------



## PerryKing (Jan 11, 2019)

bdh said:


> *Coconut Plantation (2200 points)*
> 
> 2019 Maintenance Fee 958.44
> 2019 Reserves 259.10
> ...



RE: Hyatt Maun Street Station - Breckenridge CO: You need to designate the size of your unit. I would guess that yours is for a two bedroom unit, since the 3 bedroom units for 2019 are now $4732 and Studios are $1776.


----------

